# Sergeant Orville Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Orville Smith

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Shelton Police Department
Connecticut*
End of Watch: Wednesday, July 7, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 64
*Tour of Duty:* 39 years
*Badge Number:* S5
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, July 3, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Sergeant Orville Smith died from injuries he sustained when he was struck by a vehicle operated by an intoxicated driver.

Sergeant Smith was working a traffic detail on Route 110 at the intersection of Indian Well Road. He was standing next to his patrol car when he and his patrol car were struck by a Nissan Frontier pickup truck operated by an intoxicated driver. Sergent Smith was taken to Bridgeport Hospital where he died from his injuries four days later.

The driver of the pick-up truck was arrested and charged with driving under the influence. He faces additional charges related to the death of Sergeant Smith.

Sergeant Smith had served with the Shelton Police Department for 39 years. He was United States Marine Corps veteran of the Vietnam War and also served as a volunteer firefighter with the Shelton Fire Department White Hills Co. No. 5.

Sergeant Smith is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Shelton Police Department
85 Wheeler Street
Shelton, CT 06484

Phone: (203) 924-1544

_*Please contact the Shelton Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Smith


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

